# hardcores or dakota lessers



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

hey guys im trying to beef up the spread and was wondering if i should go with the hardcores or the dakota lessers would like to hear some imputs


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

I picked up a couple dozen of the new style hardcore fullbodys this year and hate to say it but not to impressed. They should be called lesser decoys for how small they are. On a side note the paint seems to be holding up OK. Then again you get what you pay for. Buddy picked up a couple dozen big foots this year and we beat the crap out of um...needless to say next year im going to sell the hardcores and get sum bigfoot b2's. Not a whole lot of experience on the ghg.


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been using 20 doz Daktoa FB all season with my spread and they have taken a beating in and out of my trailer and have held up very very good, I would go with the Dakotas myself.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dakota's for sure between those two. As far as paint goes on the Hardcores though, it appears they are using the same paint method on there fullbodies as on their goose floaters which is tough as nails.


----------



## hardcorewisconsin (Sep 28, 2011)

the old style hardcores are great and use to be the best on at that time the small full body market....the new style sucks, they sold out....havent used dakotas. I run GHG progrades and they work great for the money....overall DSD's are the best on the market but way to expensive for this guy.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

The Dakota's are a great decoy but their lessers are about the same size as a GHG fullbody!!!! I run the GHG lessers and the DSD'S. If its the hardcores or the dakota's your trying to decide on? Go with the hardcores. They are better in size for lessers.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Definitely the Dakotas. Hunted this last weekend with another group of guys and didn't even consider bringing any of their hardcores out. As far as size, I don't agree that they are big for being lessers. My vote is 100% Dakotas.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I actually like the fact that the dakota lessers are big...hardcore has gone way way down hill ever since they got bought out i would consider a lot of other brands before them.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't get to shoot many lessers on a regular basis. Does the lesser sized fullbody make a difference when you are targeting mainly lessers on your hunts compared to regular fullbody decoys?? Have you seen a huge increase in harvest numbers using lessers over regular fullbodies?? Or,is it another sales gimmick to get guys to think they need them. Just wondering...

Alex


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Lessers kill giants with absolutely no problem. Reason I have them: stakes in bag saves a lot of time. Lessers are smaller so don't take up as much space. Efficiency is big to me.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dakotas lessers are one piece - no assembly. One of the best full bodies on the market, period.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chris Hustad said:


> Dakotas lessers are one piece - no assembly. One of the best full bodies on the market, period.


X 10! My spread will be getting a makeover this spring! going to all Dakotas. Tough as nails and detailed too.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

So what I'm reading on here is feather detail matters to a goose at 400+ yards out? Scratched paint at 250 yards will flare a goose? She may say size matters, but does a bigfoot full body or a lesser full body matter at a few hundred yards out? But hunting snows you can can put out a 1000 rags and kill the hell out of them and think that's ok?
It's all marketing and everyone has bought into them.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I have some of both if you wanna buy them


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Dakotas lessers are one piece - no assembly. One of the best full bodies on the market, period.


Chris nailed it right on the head, one piece design. No heads to fall off, break off, glue or screw down. I put the ring bases on and bag mine, but I know many who throw them in the trailer and go. Dakotas are tough.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Tough.Nice.Lots of places temporarily out of stock but picked up 18 today from Reeds in Walker,Mn.Good buy from them.


----------

